# anywhere to buy floating jigs in bulk



## AJ79 (Mar 12, 2009)

Does anyone where i can find any floating jigs to buy in bulk.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

maumee tackle in maumee has them for about the cheapest ive seen anywhere. the store is downtown near the conant street bridge and they have just about anything you would want for walleye (and other fish) besides floating jigheads. if i remember right they only charged $14 for 50 while other stores charge $5.50 for 10!!! they have pretty reasonable prices on the rest of their merchandise as well and they do a daily fishing report along with water conditions. just remember to use caution when wading and just because the river level is one thing in the morning doesnt mean it cant be 3 feet or more higher that afternoon if the water is on the rise!!! id hate to hear of someone getting stuck on bluegrass island because the water went up a few feet since they started their trip. use your own judgement on the fishing report when it says fishing is good. i coudldnt tell you how many times ive been to maumee after reading a good report and got either skunked or lucky with 1 walleye along with everyone else with the exception of 1 guy in the right hole that got his limit in an hour, but of course ive had plenty of times filling a quick stringer as well. hope that helped ya!


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

http://www.maumeetackle.net

is the link to the store if you want to view some of their merchandise and prices online. phone number and address is also included.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

ebay is where i get mine.3 times now.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Zap's on Upton in Toledo. Give him a call at 14194752621 and see what he can do for you.

http://www.zaplures.com/catalog/category.cfm?Category=10&CFID=5427145&CFTOKEN=36506488


----------



## vcity64 (Jan 11, 2010)

i made my own with jig molds paint, size you design for cheap.the material is the same as bobber put the beads in the mold heat with torch and trim ,paint


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

heres were to buy floaters, I check out every web site, heres the best three,
maumee bait and tackle is roughly 25 cents each, you can buy by 25 or 50 count, lure parts online is 34 cents each can buy by 10 or 100 count, 
hagensfish, com is the cheapest and has the best hooks, but you must 
buy by 1000 count at 201.10 per thousand or 20 cents each, netcraft has them to but had problems with hooks.


----------



## Mark Komo (Aug 26, 2009)

nice tip on the maumee B&T


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

maumee tackle is the best for them and there sinkers too


----------



## JJSTREETS (Nov 17, 2009)

You can also get them in bulk from the Mr.Twister web site for a reasonable price. Maumee Bait & Tackle and Zaps are cheaper tho. But it's another option, they do sell bags of 100.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> But it's another option, they do sell bags of 100.


Good luck getting them in 100 count. In fact...good luck getting them in the 50 count by mid-run at Maumee Tackle.

Listen..I've spent THOUSANDS of dollars a MB & T over the years and what happened last year during the run was just ridiculous. How one runs out of floating jigheads in size 2 and size 4 in April when your prime business happens between March 1st and May 1st every year is beyond me. Maybe business was so good he ran out. I do not know...but if it were me..I'd have 5000 of each color stocked away just for such times. I mean..a guy can't get what he wants ONCE and he'll go find it somewhere else, and with the Zap! guy re-stocking every day...and others as well...I can see a problem on the horizon. 

I've been a loyal customer for MB & T floaters for a long time. Netcraft made a HUGE mistake when they stopped carrying the floaters with the collar. Newsflash guys....the current really pulls on that tail...so yes..it'll slide down the shank of the hook after about 4 casts...and not everyone wants to mess with Superglue when their fingers are frozen. 

Best of luck to you guys looking for floaters. I would be shopping NOW...


----------



## vcity64 (Jan 11, 2010)

found my stash of beads ,wanna make some jigs em me youll be proud they look like store bought or better for a fraction of the price borrow or buy a regular jig mold in the style ya want ones you use for led and buy the hooks that fit and we ll hook you up [email protected] internet.net


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

BFG theyare selling them again with the collars.I won't use a floater that does not have one.Check out page thirty-one of their new catalog.They even have bi-color heads.And two of those bi-colors are the same pattern that I paint my leadheads.


----------



## JJSTREETS (Nov 17, 2009)

I was talking about Mr. Twister having bags of 100, as another option. They never sell out. They're a little more expensive than the others listed, but you can always get them from the Mr. Twister web site.


----------



## JJSTREETS (Nov 17, 2009)

I've never had a problem finding floaters, The ol fella w/ the fish hat has always had what I needed right there on the river. I started ordering mine through Cabela's and Mr. Twister cuz they seemed more sturdy and solid. Plus just wanting them on hand ahead of time. I use them quite a bit catfishing, and spillway fishing here at home now. But anytime I ever needed them one of the vendors down there ALWAYS had them.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

JJSTREETS said:


> I've never had a problem finding floaters, The ol fella w/ the fish hat has always had what I needed right there on the river. I started ordering mine through Cabela's and Mr. Twister cuz they seemed more sturdy and solid. Plus just wanting them on hand ahead of time. I use them quite a bit catfishing, and spillway fishing here at home now. But anytime I ever needed them one of the vendors down there ALWAYS had them.


The guy you are talking about is the legandary Clarence Great guy and always good for an HONEST report!! That being said his floaters are "soft" and I have had more than a few of the hooks break. 

Alot of us are VERY picky about what we use down there. I may run through 500 jigs a season. I know what works and is the most durable. MT had the best until this year. He did not have what we needed last year and would not sell in bulk. Guess what?? My buddy decided to build a better mousetrap. He is ramping up production of floating jigs that incorporate all of the things we have learned about jigs down there. He has invested almost $1000 in material and equipment to "roll our own", better hooks, better quality, and in the colors we have found to work best. He has already sold as many as he can make. I am trying to get him to get busy and make more.


----------



## JJSTREETS (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree w/ you on the dependability. That's what ultimately led me to search out my own. And when I found them at Cabela's and Mr. Twister. I have had more than a few of the others I have purchased break on me. Usually any I buy on the river or from Maumee Tackle are due to necessity. I keep my own supply now.


----------

